# Fig skin - Do you eat it?



## Mel!

Do you always eat it, never eat it, eat it if the figs are cooked?

I was making pasta with figs last weekend. I was unsure whether to leave the fig skins on, when slicing them up and putting them in the sauce. I ended up peeling them, just in case.


----------



## 4meandthem

My grandfather had a huge black mission fig tree in his yard. As kids we would climb it eat the figs right off the tree skin and all. I like the flavor of the skins with the friut.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

*A little off-topic!*

About figs and skins, we have a humorous old saying here in Italy:

"fare come gli antichi
che mangiavan la buccia
e buttavano i fichi"

It means to do something really silly. Literally:

"doing as the ancient ones
who ate the skin
and threw away the figs"!


----------



## larry_stewart

I definitely do eat the skins.  That being said, I think the skin on the black figs are a little more 'earthy/ green' tasting to me than the yellow figs.


----------



## kadesma

skins on no other way to eaat them for me.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver

Huh.  Good to know.  Have never had the fresh ones, only dried, so I would probably have had the same question.   I would bet the fresh are delicious!


----------



## licia

We have a very short fig season and when they are in I eat everything except the stem. I wish we could get them year round. We do have fig preserves the rest of the year.


----------



## Mel!

Dawgluver said:


> Huh. Good to know. Have never had the fresh ones, only dried, so I would probably have had the same question. I would bet the fresh are delicious!


 Yes, the fresh ones are delicious. They taste different to the dried ones, but I like both. 

I will certainly leave the skins on in future, after all the reassurance in the thread, and I won't just eat the skins and throw away the rest.


----------



## ChefJune

never thought about figs having "skins!" I've always eaten the whole thing.


----------



## justplainbill

Pretty tough to peel a well ripened fresh fig.  Maybe Luca has some anecdotes he can tastefully share about the term figa secca?


----------



## babetoo

skins on, here!


----------

